# LAN + USB-LAN-Adapter: Broadcast über USB-LAN geht nicht (Vista)



## sth_Weird (23. Mai 2008)

Langer Titel aber ich wusste nicht wie ich es hätte kürzer fassen können ohne ihn unspezifisch zu machen...
Also, das Problem ist ein Vista-Laptop mit einer Netzwerkkarte die einwandfrei funktioniert. Jetzt muss an dem Laptop aber noch ein anderes Gerät angeschlossen werden, mit dem man kommunizieren muss, und zwar kann man vom PC aus einen Broadcast auf einem bestimmten Port mit bestimmten Daten abschicken und das Gerät antwort darauf mit der eingestellten IP-Adresse, oder, wenn man die IP-Adresse des Geräts schon weiß, man connected sich direkt über FTP oder Telnet. Soviel nur zum Hintergrund.
Da es nun ja nur eine Netzwerkschnittstelle gibt, habe ich das Gerät über einen USB-LAN Adapter angeschlossen. Und hier fängt das Problem an: Der Broadcast nach dem Gerät geht nicht mehr, das Gerät wird nicht gefunden. Wichtig: Eine Direktverbindung über Telnet und FTP ist weiterhin möglich! Und ganz seltsam (zumindst für mich): Wenn ich den Laptop vom Netzwerk trenne, also das Netzwerkkabel vom der Netzwerkkarte entferne, und der USB-LAN-Adapter mit dem Gerät als einziges "Netzwerk" noch am Laptop hängt, dann funktioniert auch der Broadcast. Nur wenn ich das normale Netzwerk wieder anschließe, liefert der Broadcast wieder nichts zurück :-(
Die Treiber für den USB-LAN-Adapter sind installiert.
Kann sich jemand einen Reim darauf machen oder hat eine Ahnung, wie man das Problem umgehen könnte? Bin für jeden Lösungsvorschlag/Hinweis/auch für eine noch-so-kleine Vermutung dankbar, ich kenn mich mit Netzwerken nämlich reichlich wenig aus und habe dementsprechend hier gar keinen blassen Schimmer wo das Problem liegt...

thx
sth_Weird


----------

